# Carmelo Anthony Traded To Knicks



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

> Carmelo Anthony has been traded to the Knicks, according to a sources that spoke to the Denver Post and New York Daily News.
> 
> New York will give up Raymond Felton, Danilo Gallinari, Wilson Chandler, Timofey Mozgov, Anthony Randolph, Eddy Curry's expiring contract, their own first round pick in 2014, Golden State's second round picks in 2012 and 2013, and $3 million in cash.
> 
> ...


Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/211225/Carmelo_Anthony_Traded_To_Knicks#ixzz1Eegz1bsQ


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

It was too much imo but I'm glad it's finally over.


----------



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

@Juggernaut I completely agree, but Waslh didnt approve the trade. THere was no rush for melo, if we can pick him up in the offseason.


> “Isiah is calling the shots for New York,” said one front-office executive with knowledge of the Anthony trade talks. “It’s a disgrace. Donnie should walk.”


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AoNpMneTPVsP84SFrJmnXNi8vLYF?slug=aw-thomasknicks022011

I hate this ******* Isiah guy, Dolan is too stubborn, Walsh transfomed the team from a consistent lottery team, to a playoff team with Great young prospects. If Walsh quits it will be a damn shame, as we gain hope we lose it with Isiah.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Juggernaut said:


> It was too much imo but I'm glad it's finally over.


Lol, you shipped out Felton and a load of trash.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> It was too much imo but I'm glad it's finally over.


Chandler was gone in free agency and Felton was a stop-gap until the free agent class of 2012, there's a reason the Knicks only gave him two years(and you got Billups back to take his spot). The deal boils down to Gallo, Mozgov, and a mediocre pick three years off for Carmelo. You hijacked him, be extremely happy and stop acting like Denver put NY through the ringer to get him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

seriously it was too much based on the obvious leverage the knicks had on denver.

gallo and chandler are probably top 12 small forwards that alone was more than enough.

but its good its over,


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Floods said:


> Lol, you shipped out Felton and a load of trash.


Felton was a solid point, played great in the Knicks system.



Bogg said:


> Chandler was gone in free agency and Felton was a stop-gap until the free agent class of 2012, there's a reason the Knicks only gave him two years(and you got Billups back to take his spot). The deal boils down to Gallo, Mozgov, and a mediocre pick three years off for Carmelo. You hijacked him, be extremely happy and stop acting like Denver put NY through the ringer to get him.


Its still a steal...but we could have had him for less.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Da Grinch said:


> seriously it was too much based on the obvious leverage the knicks had on denver.
> 
> gallo and chandler are probably top 12 small forwards that alone was more than enough.
> 
> but its good its over,


With all the uncertainty in the next CBA it was _far_ from a given that the Knicks could have picked up Carmelo in free agency. The salary cap is going down, meaning the Knicks couldn't have signed him outright unless he gave up a ton of money(unlikely), and the idea of a franchise tag is being thrown around by the owners, due in no small part to the power plays of the class of '03(and the hints that Chris Paul and Deron Williams have thrown around). Again, Chandler was gone either way and Billups/Felton is a push. Gallo, a backup center, and a mediocre draft pick is in no way overpaying for one of the top players in the league. I get that fans fall in love with their own players, but this is getting a little crazy.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Juggernaut said:


> Felton was a solid point, played great in the Knicks system.


Right, which is why I said _Felton_, and _then_ trash to refer to everything else. Are you really turn into Eeyore about giving up Felton and trash for Melo and Billups?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Overall had Dolan and his buddy zeke not stuck their selfs in we could have gotten him for less. BUT, how can we not be so excited? Amare and Melo is a sick 1-2.


And now it looks like we will get that PG in a year or two and will have a real shot at a title in a few years.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Truknicksfan said:


> Overall had Dolan and his buddy zeke not stuck their selfs in we could have gotten him for less.


You don't know that, reports are now coming out that Melo wasn't going to give up all that money and New Jersey was willing to make a trade without getting an extension first. Even if none of that is true, there comes a point at which the Nuggets would have been best served holding onto Anthony and hoping that the new CBA is very favorable in terms of retaining your own free agents(a much lower salary cap, franchise tag, etc). The "we're gonna get him for nothing" crowd got _way_ too vocal in all this, with that line of thinking never being reasonable.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

What would be less? No Mozgov? No Felton?

Gallo and Chandler were going. Felton was more than the Knicks were planning on giving up, and as far as a long term thing giving up Felton sucks - BUT Felton was never a long term prospect at point guard for the Knicks, hence the short contract. He was a stop gap with a contract made to expire the same season as the top points in the league, and an insurance policy incase they don't land Chris Paul.

So, the only thing that changes is that getting a replacement point becomes a priority rather than a bonus.
Considering the way things were going, it looks like they had to give up Felton.

And the Knicks would have looked like idiots if they let a player that wanted to be there get away because they wanted to keep one of Mozgov, Felton, Gallo or Chandler.

Had this been last season? You could play that "we could get him for nothing" game. 

But it's not.

Chances are max contracts will start out around 12 million dollars per, with possibly less years and lower raises. Melo would have given up possibly 6 million next season alone. As much as he wanted to play with the Knicks I wouldn't blame him for taking the extension and staying in Denver or going to NJ.

I just truly hope Isiah didn't play a part in this.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Knicks @ Heat tonight.. this'll be a fun one.

There's a prop on ESPN's Streak for Cash: Which combo will score more, 'Melo + Amare/'Bron + Wade.


----------

